# Surf Rod Guide Spacing For Spinner.



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Have tried to find some info on spacing for surf rods 10 and up have had no luck. Anybody have any Ideas on were to look or what to do.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Pm sent.


----------

